# First Tutorial: Gold and Purple eyeshadow



## mikmik90 (Jul 30, 2012)

I scratched my forehead because I'm clumsy. Please excuse that 

	Step 1: Prime eye, place tape on your desired angle. Put gold in inner tear duct and inner third (I used UD half baked)


​ 

	Step 2: Put a purple shade (I used MAC Star Violet) in the middle of the lid and blend the edges.


​ 

	Step 3: Put a dark purple or black in the outer V and blend into the crease and push into the tape. I used UD Rockstar.


​ 

	Step 4: Apply your winged liner (I used Geisha Ink liquid liner), line your upper waterline and then peel off the tape. I also highlighted my brow here using MAC Vanilla.


​ 

	Step 5: Apply eyeshadow to your lower lashline in the same order as the top (gold in inner, purple in middle, black on outer), apply mascara and falsies (if you are so inclined) and DONE 


​ 


	And full face picture, behold my lovely scratch that I'm praying will not scar. Lash Glue had not quite dried yet.


​ 


	xxkarima​


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 30, 2012)

WOW!  Very pretty!  Thanks for sharing!  Thuis may be your first... but please don't let it be your last!!  Great JOB!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 1, 2012)

^Agree!  Amazing!


----------



## sereagoso (Aug 2, 2012)

very pretty!! trying this out tomorrow night


----------



## Edelmc (Aug 3, 2012)

Beautiful look. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty, I may wear this look out tonight


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow! Thank you.


----------



## Joeysgirl (Aug 9, 2012)

Those colors look great together!!  And I think I have everything to recreate this.  Love it!  Thank you for sharing, and keep on sharing!


----------



## EndingStart (Aug 11, 2012)

Gorgeous!! I had every colour except Star Violet... I think I used satellite dreams instead, a little bit of a different look but it turned out really nice thanks to your tutorial!


----------



## kaylapaigex (Aug 27, 2012)

love this look, going to try it tomorrow!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 27, 2012)

Beautiful, love the colors together :eyelove:


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

Pretty colors


----------

